# Building Muscle Mass



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have an 11 month old 98% purebred doe who I will be showing in the spring/summer. I think she needs a bigger butt and maybe a tad more filled out in the flank. She's my first Boer show goat so not sure what I should do to build muscle up. She's getting a pound of a 15% show wether feed, alfalfa in the morning and grass hay at night. Will work her grain up to 2 or 2.5 lbs eventually. She's a super slow eater. Thanks


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Your feed program sounds good to me. 
At my farm I've never been able to make a goat better than they are.
I only hope to allow them to reach their potential with good management, which includes feed.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Would exercise help at all? I just want her to reach her full potential  She will be walked every day because I'm training her for show. She walks (more like speed walks) like a train :lol:

Oh, and it took her about 30 mins to eat 1 lb of grain, and she left about 1/4 cup behind. Never had a goat eat her grain sooo slowly! :shocked:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you showing her as breed stock or market? What is the fat % in the feed? For breed show does, I like Essential Show Doe 16-6 which is 6% fat or Showrite Doeslicous which is 4%. Mulitple feedings help or free choice if they aren't prone to overeating.

High protien, low fat, wether feeds are designed for a wether who is excercising to build lean muscle mass. You will have trouble getting a breed animal in show condition on them.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I've learned great patience waiting for my goats to eat their grain too. :lol: :wink: :smile: :grin:

If you are to exercise her, run her. I forgot the science behind it, but running builds bulkier muscles while walking builds leaner, flatter muscles. Distance you run depend mainly on age and size. I walk my kids when they are still getting their sea legs. :mrgreen: When they finally get really good at standing up I run them about 1/2 mile daily (1/4 mile morning and 1/4 mile night). Also, increase their feed. When you're running them they are burning calories from their exercise as well as their usual growth. :wink: These are just my suggestions. :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :wink: :smile: Good luck! :grin:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Are you showing her as breed stock or market? What is the fat % in the feed? For breed show does, I like Essential Show Doe 16-6 which is 6% fat or Showrite Doeslicous which is 4%. Mulitple feedings help or free choice if they aren't prone to overeating.
> 
> High protien, low fat, wether feeds are designed for a wether who is excercising to build lean muscle mass. You will have trouble getting a breed animal in show condition on them.


Probably breed stock... I dunno if she is what they call a 'wether doe' or not. Let me go out and check the fat % real quick. How much do you feed? I would want to leave it out free choice but I don't really have another pen I could put her in. I will PM you pics of her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I've learned great patience waiting for my goats to eat their grain too. :lol: :wink: :smile: :grin:
> 
> If you are to exercise her, run her. I forgot the science behind it, but running builds bulkier muscles while walking builds leaner, flatter muscles. Distance you run depend mainly on age and size. I walk my kids when they are still getting their sea legs. :mrgreen: When they finally get really good at standing up I run them about 1/2 mile daily (1/4 mile morning and 1/4 mile night). Also, increase their feed. When you're running them they are burning calories from their exercise as well as their usual growth. :wink: These are just my suggestions. :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :wink: :smile: Good luck! :grin:


Thanks Patrick. She's a pretty big, solid girl (as you have seen) so watching her run is quite funny :laugh: Good info


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Some pics of the feed tag.













Fat is 3%
Not a huge fan of all the by products though.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She looks like she is going to be a good one for you from the pictures you sent. Just a little more feed and fat cover plus some hair work.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah she has crazy hair! LOL! I tried to brush it down for those photos but I've never clipped a Boer goat before (just dairy) so I figured since I have no idea what I'm doing, I better not do it at all LOL.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Post a pic here so everyone can see her. I like her base width.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here she is  A lot of people have already seen her but oh well  Who doesn't like seeing pics of goats? LOL


----------



## JusticeShowGoats (Dec 27, 2013)

She looks nice. We deal mostly in the wether end but a good goat is good no matter what it's being shown for. Show does normally carry more condition/fat than wether dams but when I need some more cover I add barley and sometimes fat product(fat&sassy) in their feed depending on how much cover I want. I do not suggest running her any distance Maybe a few sprints or so. With good feed she will be whatever the good lord intended her to be. Best of luck. I hope she does awsome


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

JusticeShowGoats said:


> She looks nice. We deal mostly in the wether end but a good goat is good no matter what it's being shown for. Show does normally carry more condition/fat than wether dams but when I need some more cover I add barley and sometimes fat product(fat&sassy) in their feed depending on how much cover I want. I do not suggest running her any distance Maybe a few sprints or so. With good feed she will be whatever the good lord intended her to be. Best of luck. I hope she does awsome


Thank you  Greg suggested I try cocosoya in her grain ration, so I will try that. What does barley do to add fat? I'm also going to switch her to a new feed, our regular feed store doesn't carry this stuff. Any suggestions? I only paid $300 for her, so I can't complain  Just want her to do her best


----------

